

Show HN: mpuller - A lightweight companion on your Maven journeys - trumbitta_hn
http://trumbitta.github.com/posts/mpuller/

======
trumbitta_hn
Source: <https://github.com/trumbitta/mpuller>

It's very young and messy, but it sorta works and so far is being fun to hack
down.

